# Abzugeben



## Himmeltau (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Da ich aufhöhre mit Rift meine angesammelzen Items (Bank und Taschen) nicht an einen NPC verkaufen will (vielleicht kann ja wer was brauchen) würde ich an intressierte Spieler die Items verschicken.Es sind Items die ein Ausstatter benötigt,ein paar Kräuter für Alchemisten und einige Erze (Waffenschmied)
Es sind auch blaue Items abzugeben (Rüstung und Waffen für ca. lvl 40 und sonstiges zum Ausrüsten.

Wenn wer Interesse hat einfach ingame schreiben an BRI (Wächter - Granitstaub).

mfg


----------



## Bordin (30. Mai 2011)

schade das du aufhörst, zufälligerweise bin ich auf dem shard und skeptiker hab dich aber noch nicht erblickt heiße charlotte 

bin ausstatter 300 rune 289 wenn du was abgeben möchtes schick einfach per IG Mail an Charlotte.




Vielleicht überlgst du es dir aber noch ob du wirklich etwas abgeben möchtest, vielleicht kommst du ja nochmal zurück zu den Auserwählten.

greez


----------



## Himmeltau (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Es tut mir leid.Hab erst heute bemerkt das ich die falsche Fraktion angegeben habe.Sorry

mfg


----------



## stecamali (1. Juni 2011)

..............rolling.....


----------



## Shadowholg (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich finde es auch schade, dass du mit Rift aufhörst. Ich habe nach 6 Jahren WoW angefangen und bin bisher begeistert. Würde mich aber über die Items freuen. Mein Ingamename ist Shadowholg von den Wächtern. Danke vorab.


----------



## Areos (1. Juni 2011)

also in 30 tagen is rift auch geschichte bei mir wenn die gamecard ausläuft. da ich aber nicht viel hab weil mich die berufe angewiedert haben verschnek ich mein platin dann einfach im chat


----------



## Neikon (1. Juni 2011)

wo liegen die gründe das ihr mit rift schon wieder aufhört ? nur wegen der berufe ?


----------



## ink0gnito (2. Juni 2011)

Du hast sein Satz, bezüglich der Berufe missverstanden


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (2. Juni 2011)

Neikon schrieb:


> wo liegen die gründe das ihr mit rift schon wieder aufhört ? nur wegen der berufe ?



Unsere Gilde, ähem 4 der Gilde, darunter der Chef und 3 Offiziere haben sich mit einer anderen zusammengeschlossen, weil es ca. 3/4 der aktiven eher an die frische Luft gezogen hat als ins Spiel. 
Es war interessant zu sehen, wie die Leute nach unter 3 Wochen 50 waren und kaum 2 Wochen brauchten um jede Instanz in heroic zu schaffen. Danach haben sie sich nen Twink hochgezogen und nicht zu nem anderen SPiel als Twinken zu überreden, weil es ja soooo langweilig war Nachzügler mit zu nehmen...

Ich selbst hab mich lange bewust zurück gehalten und täglich nur einen Level gemacht. Dadurch hatte ich aber den Anschluß an die Gemeinschaft verloren, weil ja selten im Spiel ...
Man könnte natürlich sagen, daß ich in der falschen Sorte Gilde gelandet bin und keine Progressergilde nehmen sollte. Da muß ich gegen halten: "die Leute haben das mit Links erreicht !"


Für mich ist Rift trotz der schönen Sachen nichts anderes als ein Addon eines jeden beliebigen MMOs dieses Genres.


----------



## Shadowholg (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo, dass war genau der Grund warum mit WoW aufgehört habe. Immer nur max. DPS dank Recount, feste Raidtage, den ganzen Abend an einem Boss rumwipen. Das war neben Arbeit und Familie purer Stress. Dann bin ich zu Rift (noch Gildenlos). Und super relaxed. Ab und zu mal ne 5er Ini. Ansonsten Quests machen und die schöne Welt bestaunen. Nein ich habe die Kamera nicht maximal rausgezoomt zwecks Übersicht. Ich habe sie halb reingezoomt damit ich etwas von den Effekten sehe. Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall Gildenlos bis zur Maximalstufe oder suche mir eine Non-Raid-Gilde. Das schließt ja mal eine 5er Hero zwischendurch nicht aus. Die Levelphase in Rift macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß als 4 Srunden in WOW an Chogall rumzuwipen :-)
Grüße

Shadowholg (Granitstaub Wächter)


----------



## myadictivo (2. Juni 2011)

so handhabe ich das auch. ich war zwar in wow auch niemals der progress raider und war froh wenn ich mal ne hero gemacht habe, aber das spiel trieft aus allen ecken und enden nach "perfektionismus" und ist voll von selbstherrlichen idioten die einen wunderbar stressen können.
das fängt doch schon beim leveln an, man meldet sich zu ner instanz und wenn man kurz afk muss, weils tel klingelt oder ähnliches kann man davon ausgehen gekickt worden zu sein. ne inze muss ja in 5 minuten durchgerusht worden sein. man spielt ja nicht des spielerlebnisses wegen, sondern weil man so schneller sein maxlevel erreicht und sich endlich wieder in der endlos spiraleeinordnen kann. im grunde hängt einem ja eh alles zum halse raus und man muss das einfach immerzu und jederzeit auch nach außen kehren.

endlich auf 85 darf man sich dann auch nur noch stressen lassen, sei es im pvp oder pve. immer hat einer irgendwas zum meckern 

da lob ich mir rift. neue welt, genüßlich und langsam ohne zeitdruck alleine durchgespielt. kein stress, kein meckern. auf 50 jetzt gucken was so geht. immer noch von vielen sachen teilweise keinen plan, aber auch nicht unbedingt lust das zu ändern. der aha-effekt ist auch ganz okay.
neuen charakter noch nebenbei am zocken. wunderbar  wer natürlich schnell, schnell und mit "ahh, ist ja das selbe system wie in wow" durchhetzt ist schnell gelangweilt.

ich hab die kamera auch nah an meinem char und erkunde mit freude jedes ecklein der map


----------



## Areos (2. Juni 2011)

Rift ist/war für mich nie das neue MMo für die nächsten jahre. es sollte mehr nen übergang bis zum winter werden (BF3, MW3, SWTOR).

nur leider hat rift bei mir nicht richtig gezündet. am anfang fand ichs grottig dann ab lvl 16 sehr gut und seit lvl 35 nur noch langweilig( bin jetzt 41).

mich motiviert einfach nichts in dem game. inis sind langweilig und fast das gleiche. pvp mach nur die ersten 1x spass wie auch die rifts. 
zudem komm ich mir sehr oft allein in dem gebiet vor . hab auch bis jetzt nie einen gefunden der die gleichen quests wie ich hat und mir mir ne weile questet.

sind noch nen paar kleinigkeiten.



das hier ist ne subjektive persönliche meinung also brauchs kein geflame geben. nur wollte man gründe wissen und die hab ich genannt


----------



## zarix (2. Juni 2011)

Shadowholg schrieb:


> Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall Gildenlos bis zur Maximalstufe oder suche mir eine Non-Raid-Gilde. Das schließt ja mal eine 5er Hero zwischendurch nicht aus. Die Levelphase in Rift macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß als 4 Srunden in WOW an Chogall rumzuwipen :-)
> Grüße
> 
> Shadowholg (Granitstaub Wächter)




Aber wenn du die Endstufe in Rift erreichst , wird dich das rumwipen doch wieder einholen ....


----------



## myadictivo (3. Juni 2011)

naja ich bin jetzt kein hardcore spieler und zugegeben, das leveln gestaltete sich manchmal ziemlich langweilig. es gab zwar gute quests, aber mitunter gabs schon auch irgendwie das "boah, jetzt nich schon wieder dahin" gefühl.
da mußte ich mich auch stellenweise durchquälen. meinen ersten char hab ich komplett ohne inzen gespielt. nur gequestet und ab und an bißl pvp oder rifts gemacht und es ging trotzdem. grade dadurch, dass ich alle 1-2 wochen eine längere sitzung gemacht habe, war ich quasi ständig im erholt bonus und hab so teilweise 2-3 level am stück gemacht und dann wieder ne woche nicht gezockt wegen arbeit etc.

auf 50 kam dann die ernüchterung. was mach ich jetzt ? ich bin immer noch alleine unterwegs. auf den ganzen gildenscheiss leg ich keinen wert. ich zocke um mich zu entspannen und mal meine ruhe zu haben und nicht um mich schon wieder irgendwelchen sozialen gefügen/verpflichtungen hinzugeben.

also hab ich das pvp für mich entdeckt und bin relativ glücklich damit : es bietet mir durch die ränge und an die ränge gebundene equip eine zielsetzung und pvp macht mir schon immer mehr spass als irgendwelchen content x mal zu machen um irgendwelche sets voll zu bekommen.
hier sehe ich auch für mich den großen vorteil zu wow. bei wow habe ich immer nur eins (egal ob pvp oder random ini) --> WARTEZEITEN jenseits von gut und böse.

Rift (Lvl 50 pvp) -> instant invite.

so kann ich mir genüßlich auf die ömmel hauen lassen und komm auf meine kosten. durch die ränge bin ich momentan sehr motiviert und freu mich schon auf mein nächsten rang und damit verbundenen waffen  außerdem bin ich grade mitten drin meine skillungen zu überarbeiten und immer anzupassen und das spielen zu erlernen. beim leveln gabs ja meist nicht wirkliche herausforderung. okay, es gab mobgruppen, nah und fernkampf mobs und pats. man ist zwar ab und an sinnlose tode gestorben, aber man hat doch immer seine 3 gleichen tasten gedrückt um ans ziel zu kommen.. jetzt muss man halt flexibler sein.

auf jeden fall hatte ich vor meinem pvp experiment mein abo gekündigt, es läuft noch 1-2 wochen und ich denk ich werds auch wieder aktivieren..zumindest bis ich im pvp >r4 bin und auch meinen twink auf 50 habe. solange bleib ich dem game sicher noch treu


----------



## SireS (3. Juni 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> ..
> ...dann ab lvl 16 sehr gut und seit lvl 35 nur noch langweilig( bin jetzt 41).
> ..



Ich hatte um die 40 auch eine Phase, wo ich mit Rift fast aufgehört hätte aus den selben Gründen.
Jetzt bin ich aber froh, daß ich doch noch die 50 gemacht hab, weil nu machts mir wieder Spass.

LG
SireS


----------



## Jarvic (3. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe schon diverse Klassen angetestet - auf beiden Fraktionen - und habe inzwischen 2 50er und mit einem gehe ich mit meiner kleinen Familiengilde nun in die Innies. Alles sehr geruhsam aber auch erfolgreich :-) Ich finde, bei den meisten Klassen fängt der Spaß erst so ab Level 30 aufwärts an. Man hat mehr Fähigkeiten und dadurch wird das Gekloppe der Mobs spaßiger. Wer gildenlos ist und die 50 erreicht hat, könnte sich allerdings ein wenig einsam fühlen. Der Ablauf bei den Rissen und Invasionen ist immer gleich und die meisten haut das bestimmt auch nicht mehr vom Hocker. Da ich allerdings 6 Jahre WoW gespielt habe, kann ich feststellen, dass man das Gefühl auch dort haben kann. Dazu kommt natürlich, dass die Grundmechanik des Levelns überall gleich ist und damit halt ein notwendiges Übel. Wenn man allerdings zusammen mit anderen questen kann, wirds wesentlich unterhaltsamer :-) Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr gespannt auf SWTOR, weil hier wohl eine starke Geschichte erzählt wird und einen bei der Stange hält. Das könnte tatsächlich ein neues Spielgefühl geben. Wie das natürlich im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Spielern noch funktioniert, bleibt abzuwarten. :-)
Generell ist Rift ein gutes Spiel und Trion wurde sicher selbst vom Ansturm überrascht. Ich glaube sie werden deshalb zügig neue Inhalte und Events einbauen, um so die ganzen 50er weiter zu unterhalten. Ganz nebenbei: Wenn ich feststelle, dass ich mich in dem Spiel langweile, mach ich die Kiste aus und mach etwas anderes :-)


----------



## icepeach (3. Juni 2011)

Habe Rift gekauft und für gut befunden 
Klar gibt es bei diesem Spiel auch seine Nachteile, aber das gibt es bei anderen auch.


----------



## Alcest (4. Juni 2011)

Rift war mal wieder nur heiße Luft, mir fehlt da irgendwie was neues.

Am schlimmsten finde ich die Welt, so hässlich und langweilig... wenn ich mir da überlege was ich damals vor 6 Jahren allein in Stranglethorn einen Spaß hatte (werden sicher ein paar verstehen). Die Rift Gebiete sind einfach lame... nein ich bin kein WoW-Fanboy 

Najo....


----------



## myadictivo (4. Juni 2011)

geschmackssache..ich find die gebiete okay. einziges manko : es sind so wenige


----------



## Bordin (4. Juni 2011)

Alcest schrieb:


> Rift war mal wieder nur heiße Luft, mir fehlt da irgendwie was neues.
> 
> Am schlimmsten finde ich die Welt, so hässlich und langweilig... wenn ich mir da überlege was ich damals vor 6 Jahren allein in Stranglethorn einen Spaß hatte (werden sicher ein paar verstehen). Die Rift Gebiete sind einfach lame... nein ich bin kein WoW-Fanboy
> 
> Najo....



wenn man 6 jahre lang puschelfarm grafik gespielt hat und nichts anderes lässt man sich nur schwer auf neue sachen ein.
bin selber ein spieler der ersten stunde von wow (bis zum letzten addon) aber habe mich immer auf neue sachen eingelassen, natürlich gibt es auch negative aspekte in rift das sagt auch keiner das es das nicht gibt, aber allein die aussage hässlich und langweilig, da kann ich mir schon vorstellen wie weit du das spiel gespielt hast um es so bewerten zu können, 3 lvl 10er boah is das kacke wow clon geklaut blablablubb, bleib einfach weg und geh zu deiner puschelfarm grafik wow welt

grüßl^^


----------



## Alcest (4. Juni 2011)

Bordin schrieb:


> wenn man 6 jahre lang puschelfarm grafik gespielt hat und nichts anderes lässt man sich nur schwer auf neue sachen ein.
> bin selber ein spieler der ersten stunde von wow (bis zum letzten addon) aber habe mich immer auf neue sachen eingelassen, natürlich gibt es auch negative aspekte in rift das sagt auch keiner das es das nicht gibt, aber allein die aussage hässlich und langweilig, da kann ich mir schon vorstellen wie weit du das spiel gespielt hast um es so bewerten zu können, 3 lvl 10er boah is das kacke wow clon geklaut blablablubb, bleib einfach weg und geh zu deiner puschelfarm grafik wow welt
> 
> grüßl^^






Ja nö, ich bin Level 47 in Rift.. und ja ich habe in der Zeit auch andere Spiele als WoW gespielt ;D 

Deshalb auch der öde Eindruck von Rift, kennt man halt schon alles. Schlauchgebiete sind halt für den Allerwertesten.

Auch wenn WoW für mich vorbei ist, es kommt keine MMO Welt an das gute alte Azeoth dran.


----------



## Bordin (4. Juni 2011)

Alcest schrieb:


> Ja nö, ich bin Level 47 in Rift.. und ja ich habe in der Zeit auch andere Spiele als WoW gespielt ;D
> 
> Deshalb auch der öde Eindruck von Rift, kennt man halt schon alles. Schlauchgebiete sind halt für den Allerwertesten.
> 
> Auch wenn WoW für mich vorbei ist, es kommt keine MMO Welt an das gute alte Azeoth dran.



Vor 9 Jahren habe ich Neocron gelebt  an das MMOFPS kommt kein Spiel ran (leider leider) es war meine schönste zeit in einem MMO die ich jemals hatte


----------



## Alcest (4. Juni 2011)

Bordin schrieb:


> Vor 9 Jahren habe ich Neocron gelebt  an das MMOFPS kommt kein Spiel ran (leider leider) es war meine schönste zeit in einem MMO die ich jemals hatte





Hrhr ja, jeder hat halt seinen Favoriten. 

Die WoW Fanboy´s, das DaoC Geschwader und die old Neocron Brigade, fehlt nur noch UO ;D


----------



## Neikon (28. Juli 2011)

will noch jemand rift abgeben ? ich möcht mir es gern mal anschauen ^^


----------



## Nadaria (28. Juli 2011)

rift ist einfach eine 0 8 15 kopie... es hat nichts neues und das was es hat ist in der kurzen zeit natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit mmorpg's die seit jahren auf dem markt sind... die risse sind reine mobspawnpunkte für leute die gerne grinden aber wirklich neues bieten sie auch nicht...

der einzige wirkliche content beschränkt sich nur auf raids (die 5 t2 inis hat man in wenigen tagen durch). die raids sind zweifelsfrei gut umgesetzt und anspruchsvoll. hier gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu meckern nur bedeutet das zum einem man braucht eine raidgilde und zum anderen das man in der wartezeit auf raid nichts zu tun hat... auch das mag für manche vorteilhaft sein... für leute die aber stundenlang pro tag spielen wollen und spass drann haben wollen werden mit rift derzeit nicht glücklich..


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2011)

Schon gewusst das wenn Ihr über Rift motzt eigentlich indirekt WoW beschuldigt?
Es ist bekannt das Trion eine 100% Tochterfirma von Blizzard ist. Oder meint Ihr etwa Blizz würde es zulassen das zum Beispiel das Erfolgssystem irgendjemand fast 1:1 kopiert?

Rift > WoW. WoW ist ausgelutscht, für die, die Rückfällig werden sind einfach gewohnheits Menschen und können sich für nichts andere begeistern. Denkt mal nach, als WoW Classic draussen war, konnte man auch nicht nach 4 Monaten schon Endcontent spielen. Less mimimi more PewPew - Danke!


----------



## Lancegrim (29. Juli 2011)

Sorry aber Trion ist keine Tochterfirma von Blizzard. Und Erfolgsystem kopieren? MMORPGs haben alle das gleiche Grundsystem, Blizzard kann da garnix machen. Siehe diverse Spiele die sogar aussehen wie ne 1:1 Kopie von WoW in anderem Thema.

Aber was das ausgelutscht angeht, geb ich dir Recht. Ich bin WarCraft Fan (Achtung, WarCraft, nicht World of WarCraft) und hab WoW 6 Jahre gespielt, das Spiel ist tod. Jeder der seid Classic spielt und behauptet das Spiel ist frisch und ständig neues am bieten, der lügt oder hat ne mega rosa Brille auf mit Fanboy Gläsern.

Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Firun (29. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Es ist bekannt das Trion eine 100% Tochterfirma von Blizzard ist.



Wo her hast du dass denn ? Oo


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2011)

*hervorkram*

http://rift.gameplorer.de/tracker/thread/673-verschoben-eine-sensationelle-entdeckung/


----------



## Firun (29. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> *hervorkram*
> 
> http://rift.gameplorer.de/tracker/thread/673-verschoben-eine-sensationelle-entdeckung/




Dann bitte ich dich mal ganz schnell das hier Netten Link zu lesen


----------



## Lancegrim (30. Juli 2011)

Genau das meinte ich. Nur weil Ex Mitarbeiter von Blizzard, wozu auch "Freelancer" zählen, bei Trion arbeiten, ist es noch lange keine Tochterfirma.

Und das Spiele auf anderen Spielen basieren ist so alt wie der PC an sich. Wenn man danach gehen müsste, würde man Blizzard verklagen wegen Copyright Verletzungen gegenüber Everquest, Ultima Online, Dark Age of Camelot und weiß der Geier welchen Spielen noch.


----------



## Nadaria (30. Juli 2011)

davon abgesehen ist es doch völlig egal wer wo beteiligt ist.... ein spiel ist gut wenn es gut ist und da ist es mir völlig egal welche firma das macht.

rift ist nicht schlecht. es hat eine solide basis aber eben 0.00000 Innovation. es ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. das ist eben genau so als würde man eine uralte grafikengine hernehmen. die "gameplayengine" existiert bereits seit über 10 jahren und macht eben genauso viel spass wie ein wow in diablo1 grafik......

wie schon viele sagten man kann ein spiel nicht mit wow vergleichen das bereits seit 6 jahren auf dem markt ist... nur wieso macht man dann ein spiel wie wow? dann bitte ein spiel was man mit wow gar nicht vergleichen muss weil es eben nicht vergleichbar ist.... ich persönlich werde sicherlich nicht 6 jahre warten bis rift die qualität hat (bzw qualität übertroffen hat) die vergleichbar erfolgreiche mmorpgs heute haben die eben bereits seit jahren in entwicklung sind.

gw2 und secret world zeigen zig tausend mal mehr innovation als rift und das obwohl das obwohl das spielprinzip recht ähnlich ist...


----------



## Firun (31. Juli 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich. Nur weil Ex Mitarbeiter von Blizzard, wozu auch "Freelancer" zählen, bei Trion arbeiten, ist es noch lange keine Tochterfirma.
> 
> Und das Spiele auf anderen Spielen basieren ist so alt wie der PC an sich. Wenn man danach gehen müsste, würde man Blizzard verklagen wegen Copyright Verletzungen gegenüber Everquest, Ultima Online, Dark Age of Camelot und weiß der Geier welchen Spielen noch.


Es gab nicht mal einen "EX-Mitarbeiter"  das alles war kompletter "FAKE"


----------



## Eyatrian (31. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Denkt mal nach, als WoW Classic draussen war, konnte man auch nicht nach 4 Monaten schon Endcontent spielen. Less mimimi more PewPew - Danke!






Das Ding ist aber, dass in diesem Satz schon immer ein Denkfehler besteht: Muss jedes Auto(oder sonst irgendwas) den kompletten Entstehungswerdegang mit allem Komfort durchmachen? NEIN! Natürlich kann man nicht den Umfang eines 6 Jahre alten MMOs erwarten, allerdings kann man auch nicht auf große Nachsicht hoffen, wenn inzwischen essentielle Dinge eines MMOs fehlen.


----------



## Nadaria (31. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube das keiner mehr weiß was er hier überhaupt spielt.

Rift ist ein MMO*RPG*. MMO=Mass Multiplayer Online und RPG bedeutet Role Playing Game.

Jetzt lasst mal den Multiplayer teil weg und vergleiche RIFT RPG mit Dragon Age2 oder The Witcher2... Rift würde nicht mal 20% Wertung erhalten...
Und nein es ist kein Argument das durch den Multiplayer Part 90% der RPG Elemente weggelassen werden.. Man könnte DA2 genauso im Multiplayer spielen wenn auch mit instanzierten Gruppen. Und auch das ließe sich lösen mit dynamischen Schwierigkeitsgrad je nach Gruppengröße.

Ohne den Multiplayer würde Rift keiner spielen wollen. Die RPG Elemente sind so dürftig und schlecht umgesetzt das es einen schon ins Gesicht springt... Quests? Story? Zwischensequenzen? würde von mir maximal die note 5- erhalten...
Während ein Singleplayer oder Multi-Coop RPG aus hunderten Instanzen besteht - besteht ein MMORPG aus ein paar wenigen. Im Gegenzug hat ein MMORPG nicht-instanzierte Gebiete für mehrere Spieler und genau hier sollte eigentlich der einzige Unterschied zwischen MMO und nicht MMO liegen...
Traurige Realtität ist aber das die MMORPG's wie Rift sich qualitativ auf die paar wenigen Instanzen beschränken und der Rest miese Qualität hat und selbst die Instanzen sind aus RPG Sicht mehr schlecht als Recht - Da machts selbst AION besser...


----------



## Lari (31. Juli 2011)

Wie gut, dass Story mich in MMORPGs nicht interessiert.
Sonst würde mir Rift ja keinen Spaß machen


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (2. August 2011)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Das Ding ist aber, dass in diesem Satz schon immer ein Denkfehler besteht: Muss jedes Auto(oder sonst irgendwas) den kompletten Entstehungswerdegang mit allem Komfort durchmachen? NEIN! Natürlich kann man nicht den Umfang eines 6 Jahre alten MMOs erwarten, allerdings kann man auch nicht auf große Nachsicht hoffen, wenn inzwischen essentielle Dinge eines MMOs fehlen.




Ein wesentlicher Teil ein Spiel zu spielen ist das Gefühl die Welt zu entdecken und in sie hinein zu wachsen. Das war im wesentlichen bei WoW noch 2 Jahre der Fall. (Im Endgame konnte man dort aber auch schon innerhalb von 4 Wochen 24/7 sein) Vor allem aber war es egal an welchem Punkt der eigenen Entwicklung man im Spiel war. Man fand in der Zeit genügend Spielpartner, welche mit der aktuellen Lage zurecht kamen. Das is seit geraumer Zeit vorbei, weil nahezu 100% im Endgame sind. Es mag zwar nicht Objektiv sein das dem sehr intensiven Item-, Ruf- und Material- Farmen in die Schuhe zu schieben. Aber gerade dort ist die Änderung der Comunity in Richtung "unbekümmertes Klauen" am deutlichsten zu spüren.

Am genannten Punkt mit Endgame, Item-, Ruf- und Material Farmen ist die Comunity in RIFT ohne den Finger krümmen zu müssen nach 4 Wochen gewesen, manche nach 3 Tagen  ... 
wen wundert da das Abspringen von vielen ?


----------



## orkman (2. August 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Ich glaube das keiner mehr weiß was er hier überhaupt spielt.
> 
> Rift ist ein MMO*RPG*. MMO=Mass Multiplayer Online und RPG bedeutet Role Playing Game.
> 
> ...



und du denkst ernsthaft wow waere dann ein mmoRPG ? wo is bitteschoen das RPG in wow ... erst mit wotlk kamen teilweise videos mit geschichte hinzu ... und das is auch nur verkuemmerter mist ...ja jetzt kommen alle kiddys und sagen man solle doch warcraft 3 spielen um die story zu erfahren oder die buecher lesen ... aber diese elemente sind nicht im spiel selbst ...wer weiss ob noch bei rift nen 2 tes spiel rauskommt was ne komplette geschichte erzaehlt wie warcraft 3 ... oder buecher von rift ... 

das einzig wahre mmoRPG ist und war guild wars ... da hat man rpg und geschichte von hinten bis vorne


----------



## Kontinuum (8. August 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Oder meint Ihr etwa Blizz würde es zulassen das zum Beispiel das Erfolgssystem irgendjemand fast 1:1 kopiert?



Warhammer Online war das erste Spiel mit interaktivem Achievement-System, WoW kam danach


----------



## floppydrive (9. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> und du denkst ernsthaft wow waere dann ein mmoRPG ? wo is bitteschoen das RPG in wow ... erst mit wotlk kamen teilweise videos mit geschichte hinzu ... und das is auch nur verkuemmerter mist ...ja jetzt kommen alle kiddys und sagen man solle doch warcraft 3 spielen um die story zu erfahren oder die buecher lesen ... aber diese elemente sind nicht im spiel selbst ...wer weiss ob noch bei rift nen 2 tes spiel rauskommt was ne komplette geschichte erzaehlt wie warcraft 3 ... oder buecher von rift ...
> 
> das einzig wahre mmoRPG ist und war guild wars ... da hat man rpg und geschichte von hinten bis vorne



1. Wie jemand ein RPG auslebt ist ja seine ganze einige Sache, und auch Dungeon Siege 3 zählt als RPG obwohl es sicher nicht so tiefgreifend wie Dragon Age Origins ist, diese Argumentation ist total unsinnig mein lieber. Und das es in WoW keine Story gibt ist schlichweg falsch, wenn die Leute keine Questexte lesen selber schuld. 


2. Guild Wars und ein MMORPG, bitte informier dich erstmal, Guild Wars zählt als CORPG da es sicher kein MMO ist und das man bei Guild Wars RPG von vorne bis hinten hat ist sicher auch nicht richtig da gibt es weit aus bessere Vorbilder die mehr Story bieten, Guild Wars ist ein geniales Spiel aber es als "das einzig wahre MMORPG" zu bezeichnen ist nicht korrekt.


----------



## enaske (13. August 2011)

Rift ist einfach wie WoW damals zu Classic... die Leute erwarten einfach zu viel


----------



## Neneko89 (29. August 2011)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Warhammer Online war das erste Spiel mit interaktivem Achievement-System, WoW kam danach



Schonmal Xbox 360 gespielt?


----------



## Slaargh (29. August 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ...auf den ganzen gildenscheiss leg ich keinen wert. ich zocke um mich zu entspannen und mal meine ruhe zu haben und nicht um mich schon wieder irgendwelchen sozialen gefügen/verpflichtungen hinzugeben.



Da fragt man sich warum du ein "MMO" spielst...


----------



## Xelyna1990 (29. August 2011)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich warum du ein "MMO" spielst...



Finde das immer Lustig das, wenn man ein MMO spielt, gleichzeitig auch ein Mensch sein muss der Lust hat ständig was mit anderen zu erleben bzw sich auch noch dazu Verpflichtet jeden abend um eine bestimmte uhrzeit zu bestimmten Spielcontent antanzen zu müssen.

Erst mal bietet einen ein MMO eine spielart die du in keinen Offline spiel findest, Mir machen MMO´s so wie sie sind sehr viel spaß.

Zweitens bieten MMO´s auch für alleinspieler eine Platform wo sie auch in Zukunft in Grunde ein Spiel haben, das ständig neue Spielinhalte bietet und es sich lohnt wirklich in das spiel reinzutauchen.

Und dann gibt es auserhalb von Gilden immer noch die Möglichkeit mit irgendwelchen leuten Random pvp oder Pve zu betreiben.

Ich spiel Counterstike und Battlefield auch ohne einem Clan beizutretten und habe spaß, und das obwohl das spiele sind die Auf Teamplay basieren, Welcher aspekt eines spieles einen spaß macht muss aber jeder für sich selber wissen.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (29. August 2011)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich warum du ein "MMO" spielst...



naja man muss ja nicht in einer gilde sein um ein MMO zu spielen.

er hat schon recht. jeder der einen vollzeit job hat weis das viele gilden für einen gar nicht in frage kommen weil nicht jeder 3-5 mal unter der woche pünktlich wie es die gilde verlangt raiden kann ... ^^


----------

